# Quest for Fire (and a thank you to Ash)



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

With the lack of daylight after work, and the weather getting unfriendly, I've started shooting in my basement range. It's nothing fancy, just a makeshift catchbox (I'll show it better at a later time) at 30 feet.

I wanted to try something a little different (that shouldn't shock anyone who knows me) so I set up 3 matches so that I could light all 3 with a single shot. This will be quest for the winter. Down the road, I will try different configurations of the matches, so that I'm not shooting the same thing all the time. I'll keep the camera rolling, just in case I get that one lucky shot. By the way, if anyone knows what settings to use on a video camera for indoor lighting so that everything doesn't look so dark, please let me know.

Tonight I was shooting my Sigma #2 from Ash. He sent it to me for my entry in the 165 yard end of the world contest he had this past summer. Like I said in the video, I've shot it enough to go through the set of bands he had on it. It's fast becoming one of my favorites. It's a little bigger frame than I usually shoot, but it is comfortable, and handles very well, as can be seen in the video.






Thanks again, Ash, for a very generous and great shooting prize.

Have some fun and keep shooting everyone....don't let the weather get the best of ya.

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good work, Todd. I'm glad to see the Sigma being put to good use to show those matches who's boss.

Mine's hanging up with some nearly dead TBG that I wore out during one of the Pocket Predator contests.

It's good to see that the winter isn't going to keep you from shooting


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

That's a nice idea but what if you light one it lights the other two - how will you know?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Davidka said:


> That's a nice idea but what if you light one it lights the other two - how will you know?


That's why I have a video camera set up. This is what has been happening so far, If one of the bottom ones light, it will light the top one after the fact. also, using the tubes as holders I can see when they move from a hit. I was shooting without the camera and had 2 of them light, but couldn't tell if it was from the hit or one lighting the other....that's when the camera came out. Not so much for posting, but so I could go back and see what happened for myself. Even if I do get all 3 to light (highly unlikely) and I get it on video...it's all for fun. This is just something to do and a way to push myself over the winter until I can get back to a 33 ft. distance or farther.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, GW!! That looks like a REAL challenge. I would go for bigger ammo ... 1/2 inch etched steel would be good ... give yourself a bit of an edge!!!

Have you tried lighting 2 in a row, one behind the other? So far, I do not think anyone has done that.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, thank you. I'm not much of a fan of 1/2". I like the smaller ammo, it means I have to be on the money. I am using etched 3/8" and it has been working well.

I have tried the 2 in a row earlier in the summer. I could get one or the other, but not both. It's one of the other setups I'll be trying over the winter. I have to keep things new and fun or I get distracted in a hurry.

Join me in the quest for multiple fires....let's see how far we can go!!

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, GW ... it sounds like fun, but I can hardly light ONE match!!! May give it a try down the road. Right now I am just relieved not to feel the pressure of shooting with Treefork!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Todd. That's funny because I've been thinking about multi-lights. Your set up may work.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've lit two with one shot, side-by-side. Kind of like GW's set-up minus the top match.

It seemed like a good/quick way to work out whether my DIY matches were actually going to work for the PP contest, which eventually they did. Didn't get it on camera, though, so I don't know which one got hit.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Hey, GW ... it sounds like fun, but I can hardly light ONE match!!! May give it a try down the road. Right now I am just relieved not to feel the pressure of shooting with Treefork!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Just think how well you will shoot if you don't have the pressure. It's a lot easier to make a shot when there isn't anything riding on it. And with those boulders you shoot, you might be able to light 6 or 7 :rofl:



treefork said:


> Nice shooting Todd. That's funny because I've been thinking about multi-lights. Your set up may work.


I'm not sure yet if the set up will work, but I did find out that the band sets I used for the match light contest were way to strong...the double TBB I'm using is a dream to pull compared to what I was using. I might try some single silver...easier to put together than the doubles.



ash said:


> I've lit two with one shot, side-by-side. Kind of like GW's set-up minus the top match.
> 
> It seemed like a good/quick way to work out whether my DIY matches were actually going to work for the PP contest, which eventually they did. Didn't get it on camera, though, so I don't know which one got hit.


I found out quick that with this set up, I needed the camera, if only for myself. With a couple of my early hits, I couldn't tell if I hit one or 2. And I know better than to try something like this without it....I just want to get it on video...not for anyone else, just for me.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting Todd! Ash makes a great sling


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice shooting guys!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice shooting Todd! Ash makes a great sling


Thank you.....and I whole heartedly agree....I can't seem to put it down.


----------

